# New AGR Refund Policy



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 10, 2010)

> As of March 1, 2010, Amtrak Guest Rewards is making a change to the reservation cancellation policy. If sleeping accommodation reservations (roomette or bedroom redemption) are not canceled before actual departure, Amtrak Guest Rewards points will not be refunded to the member.



Just wanted to point it out.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2010)

Guess that I'm *FORCED* to now take that trip! :lol:


----------



## saxman (Feb 10, 2010)

Hopefully if you're not going on your trip, you would cancel it before you were to leave anyway.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 10, 2010)

saxman said:


> Hopefully if you're not going on your trip, you would cancel it before you were to leave anyway.


One would think that people would do that, but alas, not all do.

Hilton discovered this same problem with award reservations and changed their policies because of it. It used to be possible up until about 2 years ago, to make an award reservation even if one didn't have all the points in one's account. However, now Hilton requires that one have all the needed points in one's account and failure to cancel will result in the loss of those points. Apparently they had too many people booking reservations on hold like that, providing a bad credit card, no showing, and never cancelling. That of course left the hotel holding an empty room for which they couldn't and wouldn't get paid for. With a bad CC number and not enough points in the member's account, they had no recourse.

So now, one must provide a valid CC (they test it) and one has to have enough points to book the reservation and those points are removed from your balance at the time of booking. Only cancellation will get you those points back.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 11, 2010)

AlanB said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully if you're not going on your trip, you would cancel it before you were to leave anyway.
> ...


From a business stand point, how can you argue with that policy? An empty room produces zero revenue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Guess that I'm *FORCED* to now take that trip! :lol:


I've got an extra set of leg irons to drag you down to the station if need be.


----------



## DivMiler (Feb 11, 2010)

This makes sense. I wasn't aware that the policy was anything different. I plan to make my first AGR sleeper trip next month.

I point out that this new policy is still more generous than if one purchased -- with money -- sleeper accommodations: those must be canceled a *week* in advance for a full refund.

However, what about those sleeper reservations beginning on a weekend or other times AGR is closed? AGR is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. I guess one must plan ahead -- and remember the policy is more generous than a paid sleeper reservation.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 11, 2010)

DivMiler said:


> However, what about those sleeper reservations beginning on a weekend or other times AGR is closed? AGR is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. I guess one must plan ahead -- and remember the policy is more generous than a paid sleeper reservation.


You can call a regular agent to cancel the reservation on a weekend or when AGR is closed.


----------

